# Raised Panels



## iamsparticus (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone have a known angle to make raised panels on the table saw. I was going to make raised panels on the table saw and didn't want to cut ten or fifteen angles to find the angle i liked. 

thanks,

Steven


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Sommerfeld has 3 different angles. 18º, 22-1/2º, 25º. Do a test to see which you like better. That gives you something to start with.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Are the panels going in a frame? How thick is the frame, how thick is the panel, where will the groove go in the frame, will the panel be flush with the face of the frame, proud or inset, will you use a back cut on the panel or just a face cut, how wide will the raised area be? Answer these questions and you will know what angle to cut the raised part. Kind of reverse engineering.


----------



## iamsparticus (Jan 17, 2012)

*more detail*

Well, I am using them to maka a jig for the table saw the answer to your quesiton would be. They are for the face of a drawer they will not be mounted in a frame just used as decorative facing. 

Steven


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

There isn't a specific answer to your question. Even with just a drawer front, there are parameters to consider. The first is the thickness of the drawer front. Will the back of the drawer front sit flat against the cabinet, will it be attached to a separate drawer or rabbetted to become part of the drawer. Will you want a reveal/step where the raised area meets the front of the panel and how wide will you want the raised area to be. 

An easy way to answer some of the questions is to draw two parallel lines on a piece of paper that represent the thickness of the drawer front. Then you can draw in the things I've mentioned if any pertain. You are only limited by the maximum depth of cut your saw will make at whatever angle you choose. I would think you should maintain at least 1/4" on the thin part of the raised area that contacts the cabinet. How wide you make the raised area will determine the angle.


----------



## iamsparticus (Jan 17, 2012)

*18 Degree*

Thanks guys for the response, I went with the 18 degree, I checked the 22 1/2 and the 25 but i really like the 18 the best. I made a prototype to the school and they really like the shallow cut the best. thanks for the help!!

Steven


----------

